# 61 year young widow first hand gun



## freya51 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello, i just got my fist hand gun, it is not my first gun but my first hand gun, i am a 61 year ----widow and a retired nurse, i live in Texas would love advice, ideas ,, i have a Walther PK 380. thank you:smt039


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

What kind of advice are you looking for? Your post isn't exactly clear on that?


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Take courses, practice, get you concealed carry permit, practice.

OBTW, my wife was 62 when she got her first handgun, now has her CHP, and I have to keep on my game so that she doesn't show me up at the range.


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm not sure what the requirements are in TX, but a good starting point is to take concealed carry class. At least here in FL that includes classroom which covers safety and legal issues as well as a range portion. 
Handgunlaw.us is a great source for legal issues.
PM me if you have any additional questions. I would always recommend getting your concealed carry permit as a good starting point.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

My only advice is carry on body (preferably in a quality in the waistband (IWB) holster), not in a purse (which can be grabbed away from you giving your assailant both your valuables AND your means of defense, amongst other things). 

In texas you will need a conceal handgun license, CHL, initial charges are 140, renewals are 70. Unless you are prior military, then it's half of that. 

Handgunlaw.us will tell you everything you need to know about obtaining a CHL and what you can and can NOT do in your state. 

Other than that, practice safety at all times.Memorize and OBEY the 4 universal weapons safety rules:
1. Treat every weapon as if it were loaded. 
2. Never point a weapon at anything you do not intend to shoot. 
3. Keep your finger straight and along the receiver until ready to fire
4. Keep your weapon on safe until ready to fire*

*assuming the weapon has a safety
The phrasing of the rules change from here to there but you will encounter those or something very similar in the CHL course I recommend you attend. As well as any other defensive handgun course you can find. 

You have to violate every single one of the these rules to negligently discharge your weapon at someone, yourself or even in a safe direction. There are NO accidental discharges after knowing these rules (with exceptionally few exceptions). We call them Negligent Discharges because you MUST have neglected all rules of safety to have done so. Never be in a rush or hurry when it comes to safety. Slow is Smooth, Smooth is Fast. Always practice slowly, doing everything (verifying clear and safe, loading, holstering, presenting, ect) as smoothly as possible. Speed will come with practice, don't force it.


----------

